# Internet Explorer 6 kann keine PNG-Grafiken mehr darstellen



## goela (21. Juli 2004)

Habe ein Problem mit meinem Internet Explorer 6.0 zu Hause. Aus irgendwelchen Gründen stellt er keine PNG-Grafiken mehr dar! Alle im Internet bezüglichen Schritte wie Cache löschen, Codepage in der Registry sowie RegDatei zum Eintragen von PNG-Grafiken habe ich nun schon ausprobiert.

Alles hat nichts geholen. Die PNG-Grafiken werden immer noch nicht dargestellt. Soweit konnte ich den Fehler eingrenzen! Nur PNG-Bilder werden nicht angezeigt - dafür aber das rote X. Rechner mehrmals schon heruntergefahren.

Auf meinem Rechner in der Firma gehts tatelos. OS = WinXP Home (zu Hause) WinXP Prof (Arbeit)

Weiss jemand weiter?

P.S: Nein ich will kein Opera, Mozilla oder sonstigen anderen Browser installieren.


----------



## pongmaster (22. Juli 2004)

Waren es nicht die png-Grafiken, für die der IE ein Quicktime-Player-Plug-In benötigt!? Soweit ich weiß ist das so, und das wäre dann auch der Fehler, wenn du keines hast. Hast du eines? Dann müsste es gehen. Ansonsten installier einfach den neuesten QuickTime-Player neu, dann wird das Plug-In auch neuinstalliert, denn ich weiß nicht, ob man das auch einzeln bekommt.


----------



## goela (22. Juli 2004)

Danke für den Hinweis, habe Quicktime neu installiert aber leider kein Erfolg! PNG Dateien werden nach wie vor im Browser nicht angezeigt!


----------



## wackelpudding (22. Juli 2004)

*Systemsteuerung* | *QuickTime* | *Browser Plug-in* | *MIME Einstellungen...* | *Bilder – Einzelbild-Dateien* | Der Haken bei *PNG-Bild* ist gestzt?

Wenn nicht: Dies machen, IE neu starten und er sollte wieder PNGs anzeigen.


----------



## goela (22. Juli 2004)

Ja habe ich kontrolliert ist gesetzt! Aber immer noch kein Erfolg!
Trotzdem danke!


----------



## wackelpudding (22. Juli 2004)

Hast du schon mal eine andere PNG ausprobiert, denn wenn wirklich alles nichts hilft [Okay, beim IE nicht _so_ selten. ], könnt's noch sein, dass die Grafik an sich defekt ist.


----------



## goela (23. Juli 2004)

Ja! Spielt wirklich keine Rolle ob gross oder klein! Bilder die nicht dargestellt werden sind immer png!
Beim Rechner in der Firma (WIn XP und IE 6) funktioniert es dagegen problemlos! Die gleiche Seite!


----------



## pongmaster (23. Juli 2004)

Also, wenn's nicht am Plug-In liegt, dann liegt's am Browser in dem Fall, wie fast immer der IE. Einfach bei http://www.microsoft.com/de runterladen und neuinstallieren - falls du wirklich nicht Firefox oder sonstwas willst.


----------



## Neurodeamon (23. Juli 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von goela _
> *P.S: Nein ich will kein Opera, Mozilla oder sonstigen anderen Browser installieren. *



Tja, dann versuchs doch mal hiermit: :: ich bin ein downloadlink ::. 

Den muss man nicht installieren, nur entpacken und schon kann man den testen.  

P.S.: Um zum Problem zurückzukommen - das gleiche Problem hatte ich vor 2 Jahren. Ich habe auch nur mit einem neu aufgesetzten System diesen Bug wegbekommen  !


----------



## goela (28. Juli 2004)

Vielen Dank Jungs! Jetzt habe ich die Wahl! System neu aufsetzen oder anderen Browser installieren!

Link mit Firefox probiere ich mal aus!


----------



## Fabian (29. Juli 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von pongmaster _
> *Waren es nicht die png-Grafiken, für die der IE ein Quicktime-Player-Plug-In benötigt!? *



Das ja der groesse Krempel was ich je gehoert habe  Nicht wegen deiner Aussage, sondern eher faende ich es lustig, dass man wirklich Quicktime fuer Standard Bild Formate braucht...


----------



## Sven Mintel (29. Juli 2004)

Ich hab garantiert kein Quicktime-Plugin, und mein IE zeigt trotzdem PNGs an..... daran sollte es also kaum liegen.

Hast du; kurz bevor sich der Tatbestand erstmals manifestierte, etwas installiert/deinstalliert?

Ansonsten habe ich nix Sinnvolles zu dem Thema beizusteuern....die Lösung(sofern sie nicht in einer Neuinstallation liegt)..würde mich aber auch interessieren....man kann ja nie wissen:suspekt:


----------



## wackelpudding (29. Juli 2004)

@Fabian:
Für den IE ist PNG eben *kein* Standardformat.

@Fabian & fatalus:
_Eigentlich_ funktioniert es ja auch, dem IE die Anzeige von PNGs per Registry-Eintrag beizubringen, aber da das nun mal bei goela nicht funktioniert hat, wäre QuickTime immerhin eine Möglichkeit gewesen.


----------



## rolwei (1. August 2004)

Und wie wäre es gewesen, den IE zu reparieren?


----------



## principe (6. September 2004)

*IE kann PNG darstellen...*



> _Original geschrieben von goela _
> *Vielen Dank Jungs! Jetzt habe ich die Wahl! System neu aufsetzen oder anderen Browser installieren!
> 
> Link mit Firefox probiere ich mal aus! *



---------------------------------------------------------------------

Habe zu diesem Thema zwei interessante Seiten parat...

PNG mit IE6:

http://www.misitio.ch/ie/ie6/ie6probleme.html
(siehe weiter unten im Text unter »PNG-Dateien werden nicht korrekt dargestellt«)

PNG mit IE5 (auch ein echt verha..... Browser):

http://www.webdesign-haas.de/tipps.shtml


Gruß, Principe ;-)=


----------

